# Mit 15ps Schlauchboot in der Niederlande fahren ?



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Hi ,

darf ich in der Niederlande mit meinem Schlauchboot und einem 15 Ps aussenborder fahren  ?
Ich komme ungefähr auf die 30 kmh aber wenn ich mich an die Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung halte und nicht schneller als 20 kmh fahre ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !!!


----------



## Thomas. (30. Januar 2019)

kurz und knapp, nein weil es* möglich wäre* schneller als 20km zu fahren.


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Ein Niederländischer Händler sagte wenn ich nicht schneller fahren würde ging es , deshalb war ich sehr unsicher


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

aber es hängt ja davon ab mit wie viel personen ich drauf sitze wenn ich einen 10 ps motor habe und mit 5 personen auf dem schlauchboot sitze komm ich vielleicht nicht auf die 20 kmh aber wenn ich auf dem selben boot mit 1 leichten person sitze schaffe  ich es bestimmt ???????Muss man sich dann für jede Person einen anderen Motor kaufen ??


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2019)

Nö, Du brauchst nur entweder ein Boot mit Motor, was nur langsamer als 20km/h fahren kann oder eben einen Führerschein.

Grüße JK


----------



## .Capricornus. (30. Januar 2019)

welliwelt schrieb:


> aber es hängt ja davon ab mit wie viel personen ich drauf sitze wenn ich einen 10 ps motor habe und mit 5 personen auf dem schlauchboot sitze komm ich vielleicht nicht auf die 20 kmh aber wenn ich auf dem selben boot mit 1 leichten person sitze schaffe  ich es bestimmt ???????Muss man sich dann für jede Person einen anderen Motor kaufen ??



Nein, musst Dir nicht soviele Motoren kaufen, sondern einfach den Sportbootführerschein machen. 

Ist zwar schade, aber weiter als bis zur ersten Kontrolle in NL kommst Du nicht - die 15 PS Regelung ist eine rein nationale
und nicht in anderen Ländern gültig.


----------



## welliwelt (30. Januar 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten !!!!


----------



## welliwelt (3. Februar 2019)

Noch eine Frage wenn ich mit meinem schlauchi auf der Nordsee fahre ist auf dem Meer 15 ps erlaubt ?Ist doch internationales Gewässer gelten dort andere Reglungen ?


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Februar 2019)

Die Uferzonen sind keine internationalen Gewässer (5-Meilen-Zone? Musst mal googeln wie groß der Abstand da genau ist)
Grüße Sven


----------



## welliwelt (3. Februar 2019)

Meint ihr mit einem stabilen 3,80m Schlauchboot und elektromotor kann ich auf der Nordsee bei Zeeland rumfahren oder ist das zu gefährlich ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Februar 2019)

Nur kurz zur Erklärung der Kontrolle der Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn du kontrolliert wirst, dann wird ALLES vom Boot genommen und nur der Motor und der Prüfer sitzen drauf. Was dann das Boot fahren kann, das gilt.
Also ein kleinerer Motor für dein Schlauchi oder aber den Führerschein machen sowie die zusätzlichen Auflagen erfüllen.


----------



## welliwelt (4. Februar 2019)

Aber kann man mit einem 3,80m schlauchboot und einem e-motor auf der Nordsee bei Zeeland um ein paar Dorsche zu fangen fahren oder ist das zu gefählich auf dem Meer mit so einem schwachen Motor ?


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (4. Februar 2019)

.....der Mensch lebt von seinem Mut. Ohne diesen Mut hätte er nicht viel erreicht.
Mit einem 380 Schlauchboot und " E-Motor"  auf die Nordsee ist .... die Menschen müssen für ihren Mut Opfer bringen.


----------



## trawar (4. Februar 2019)

Diese 20Km/h grenze ist totaler mist, ich habe ein 3,2m Schlauchboot unter anderem auch deshalb abgegeben da es mir nicht möglich war mit einem 6Ps-8PS verbrenner unter diese 20Km/h zu kommen.
Habe mich durch diverse Behörden Telefoniert ob es irgendeine Technische möglichkeit gibt die als Drossel akzeptiert wird, da konnte mir aber leider keiner weiterhelfen.
Es wurde nur gesagt das der Kontrollierende Beamte das wohl entscheidet.
Ich hätte auf 3Ps oder 4Ps runter gehen müssen damit ich unter der Grenze bleibe, am ende war mir das alles zu doof und ich habe den ganzen rotz verkauft.


----------



## Zimbo1990 (6. September 2019)

Machen es den welche also mit nem guten Schlauchboot zb. Von allroundmarine auf die Nordsee angeln innerhalb der erlaubten Seemeilen zone?


----------



## eisblock (7. September 2019)

Da muss man echt schon Todessehnsucht haben, wenn man mit einem 3 oder 4 Meter Gummiboot mit 5 PS auf die Nordsee will. Schlauchboot ok, aber nur mit Festrumpf und ausreichender Leistung. Unabhängigkeit mal davon, daß Fischen vom Schlauchboot sowieso nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Wenn du aufs Meer gehst, dann nur mit ausreichender Zertifizierung des Bootes für küstennahe Gewässer, Sicherheits- und Rettungsmitteln. Letzteres ist in NL sowieso Pflicht und die Strafen erheblich! Alles andere ist fahrlässig, nicht zu sagen dumm! Mach nen Führerschein (SBF Binnen und See und Funk) und kauf dir ein vernüftiges, rauwassertaugliches kleines Boot. Der kommende Winter bietet sich hierfür doch an. Aber ein kleines Schlauchboot mit einer Handvoll Leistung ist unverantwortlich.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. September 2019)

Generell aber wirklich nur Generell ist es bei sehr gutem Wetter mit dem Schlauchboot möglich auf der Nordsee zu fahren. ....allerdings sollte man das den Leuten mit Erfahrung überlassen, das ist nichts für Anfänger! Da ist schnell Lebensgefahr gegeben. Selbst auf der Ostsee kann das schnell in die Hose gehen! Ich würde davon dringend abraten, sehr schnell hat sich Wind und Wetter geändert und man hat die Sache nicht mehr unter Kontrolle! 

LG


----------



## Zimbo1990 (8. September 2019)

Okay vielen Dank... Wegen dem Boot es waere schon ein Kategorie c boot mit den erlaubten 15ps.
Und haette jetzt nicht gedacht das es in der 3 Seemeilen zone auch so gefährlich ist.


Ja diese scheine möchte ich dimnächst machen Problem ist halt nur das mit dem Boot und trailer udnso hab keine anhängerkupplung


----------



## punkarpfen (8. September 2019)

Hi, die Kategorie C ist ein großes Feld und die Nordsee würde ich eher mit Booten ab 5m Länge und 50 Ps aufwärts befahren. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren dort und würde mich eher nach einer Kutterfahrt umsehen.


----------

